# CRUISE UNTIL THE WHEELS FALL OFF 2015



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

We would like to invite everyone out to our second CRUISE UNTIL THE WHEELS FALL OFF going down April 12, 2015 all clubs and solo riders welcomed. Free event and all hoppers welcomed at FAIRMONT park


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

2014 cruz


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

View attachment 1462994


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Last years cruise was off the hook.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Last years pictures


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

Bump


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

TTMFT


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Hell ya


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump TTT.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

2014 cruise pictures Let's make this a bigger event. TTT


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Great picture!!!


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

It's going to be another good one


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Break.bump


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

Break bump


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Aka cruise into tha sunset lol


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

bigtroubles1 said:


> Aka cruise into tha sunset lol


Lol. What's that.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump.


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

Bump


----------



## Tami at Zeus (Apr 6, 2013)




----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Tami said:


> View attachment 1466666


Man that's gacho!!! Sorry to hear this.


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

Bump


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

More pictures of last years cruise


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump. I know its early. We just trying to make this big in the ie!!! TTT


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

ElProfeJose said:


> Bump. I know its early. We just trying to make this big in the ie!!! TTT


go to sleep ese


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump. See you guys there lets go for a Sunday cruise mark your callendars Any questions hit me up. TTT


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Morning bump


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

bump


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump


----------



## EastLosRider (Feb 21, 2014)

TTT


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

EastLosRider said:


> TTT


thanks for the bump player.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Good responce on Facebook.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

TTT


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Everyone welcomed to our cruise its a good turn out and no drama. Tacos at the fairmont park. I'll post up some pics. TTT


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

This years cruise until the wheels fall off


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTt


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Vendor spots open. Ttt


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

Bump


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Cruise on by!! TTT


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)




----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

bigtroubles1 said:


>


You know we gonna be there too player


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

bump:thumbsup:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Morning bump


----------



## redalert001 (Nov 20, 2014)

bump


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

redalert001 said:


> bump


Thanks for the bump player.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Nightly bump


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

:thumbsup:BUMP for LFCC/BC


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

cwplanet said:


> :thumbsup:BUMP for LFCC/BC


thanks homie for the bump
:thumbsup:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

This is a free event......family event......open to everyone and any club or solo riders.....we will have a taco guy at the end of the cruise and we will have a venders there also. just show up at corona park with your ride and let's cruise until the wheels fall off. 
Or we get to faimont park


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

*BUMP To The Top*


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Thank you guys for the support early on I know it's still early for the 2015 cruise but we trying to make it big this next year. 2014 was off the hook. But 2015 we would like to have a better and bigger turn out. Ttt.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Danee08 said:


> *BUMP To The Top*


What's up player. Thanks for your support


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Here is the clubs that came thru last year. If I missed someone sorry it's not intentionally.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Thank you guys for the support in 2014. Hope to see you guys in 2015. TTT


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

bump


----------



## EastLosRider (Feb 21, 2014)

Gonna be there trhis year


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

EastLosRider said:


> Gonna be there trhis year


Firme player. Spread the word


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

:h5:


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

ElProfeJose said:


> What's up player. Thanks for your support[/QUOTE *Qvo homie, looking forward to this cruise...*


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Danee08 said:


> ElProfeJose said:
> 
> 
> > What's up player. Thanks for your support[/QUOTE *Qvo homie, looking forward to this cruise...*
> ...


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Happy thanks giving. TTT


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)




----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

lowdude13 said:


> View attachment 1489626


Nice to see all those lolos out cruising.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

For all you guys already looking for a cruise to drive your lolo thru at the very beginning of Lowrider season. This is it.


----------



## chopp64 (Apr 14, 2013)

Ttt


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

chopp64 said:


> Ttt


Thanks for the bump


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

Bump


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Evening bump


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump




ElProfeJose said:


> More pictures of last years cruise


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump. See you guys in April. Gonna make this a great turn out only with everyone's support.


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

:h5:


----------



## dusty87ls (Nov 15, 2007)

I E bump


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

dusty87ls said:


> I E bump


Thank you for the bump and the support. TTT


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Morning bump


----------



## EastLosRider (Feb 21, 2014)

TTT


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Time is coming up ready to do this


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

all clubs and solo riders are welcome!!!!!!!!!! TTT Free event


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Morning bump. TTT.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Ttt.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Morning bump


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)




----------



## 99towncar (Dec 17, 2014)

bump...


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

99towncar said:


> bump...


Thanks for the bump player


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## oneeightseven3 (Dec 18, 2014)

:inout:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

oneeightseven3 said:


> :inout:


Thank u for the bump.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT.


----------



## china rider (Oct 25, 2011)

He'll yea, I'll see how many SD riders will head up there with me.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

right on player we been getting a lot of good responces.......... last year was off the hook................... we have a lot of support from the lowrider community 


china rider said:


> He'll yea, I'll see how many SD riders will head up there with me.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Early morning bump.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Morning bump


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

Bump


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Morning bump


----------



## supreme82 (Jun 25, 2008)

Can't wait. TTT


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

supreme82 said:


> Can't wait. TTT


Me too player. Weather should be nice. And we should have some good Reffin.lol


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

bump 4 months away


----------



## 99towncar (Dec 17, 2014)

Bump...


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

New Years bump


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)




----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

:h5:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Morning bump


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

Great cruise TTT !!!


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

Latin Luxury said:


> Great cruise TTT !!!


 orale joe thanks for the bump


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


----------



## supreme82 (Jun 25, 2008)

TTT


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump. 2015


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Friday morning bump


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Friday morning bump going.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump.


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)




----------



## 909cHEx909 (Jul 7, 2011)

TTT


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Morning bump


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Last years cruise 




ElProfeJose said:


> 2014 cruise pictures Let's make this a bigger event. TTT


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

2015 April 12


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Let's do this


----------



## dusty87ls (Nov 15, 2007)

Just a heads up. Magnolia will be closed by the tracks in corona for a year but there's two ways to get around it. Either left on McKinley and take a right on Sampson ( it runs next to the tracks) or a right on McKinley and a left on Indiana. Both end up on Buchanan. By the auto body place and back on magnolia.


----------



## dusty87ls (Nov 15, 2007)

```

```


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

dusty87ls said:


> Just a heads up. Magnolia will be closed by the tracks in corona for a year but there's two ways to get around it. Either left on McKinley and take a right on Sampson ( it runs next to the tracks) or a right on McKinley and a left on Indiana. Both end up on Buchanan. By the auto body place and back on magnolia.


Good looking out thank you for the heads up


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)




----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)




----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT.


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

BUMP TTT !!!!!


----------



## chopp64 (Apr 14, 2013)

TTT


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Latin Luxury said:


> BUMP TTT !!!!!


Thanks for the bump. See you guys there


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

chopp64 said:


> TTT


What's up chopp see you there player. Thank you for the bump.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

CRUISE TILL THE WHEELS FALL OFF






OUR LOWRIDER BEACH BIKE CRUISE


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Good morning bump ttt


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Week end bump


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

April 12 2015. Coming soon. 3 months away. TTT.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Morning bump CRUISE TILL THE WHEELS FALL OFF






OUR LOWRIDER BEACH BIKE CRUISE


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Morning bump


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)




----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Everyone come thru. Weather is going to be awsome by then.


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)




----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Been gorging a lot of action on intagram and on facebook. Anyone here need any info. Hit me up


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Coming soon


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Want to thank all the solo riders and clubs that have supported this cruise in the past. And will come out and make this a great event. TTT


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

CRUISE TILL THE WHEELS FALL OFF 2015




OUR LOWRIDER BIKE BEACH CRUISE


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Monday morning bump TTT


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)




----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

bump


----------



## supreme82 (Jun 25, 2008)

A shot from last years cruise.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

supreme82 said:


> A shot from last years cruise.


Simon. Thank you guys for the support. See you guys there this year.


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

TTT


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

13OZKAR said:


> View attachment 1565402
> TTT


Listo?


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Last years cruise.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

RG will be on set taking pics and videos. Our cruise made it on his second tipping DVD RG always showing love. TTT


----------



## supreme82 (Jun 25, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

:h5:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump to the top.


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

ElProfeJose said:


> RG will be on set taking pics and videos. Our cruise made it on his second tipping DVD RG always showing love. TTT


:thumbsup:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Last years cruise pictures.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Morning bump


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Monday morning bump.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## EastLosRider (Feb 21, 2014)

TTT


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

EastLosRider said:


> TTT


You gonna come thru player.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Morning bump


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

CRUISE TILL THE WHEELS FALL OFF 2015




OUR LOWRIDER BIKE BEACH CRUISE


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

The homie 
Putting it down....


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 81Luxury (Sep 16, 2011)

Bump


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

El Aztec Pride said:


> :thumbsup:


Thanks for the support.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

81Luxury said:


> Bump


Thank you for the bump. Hope to see you guys there this year also.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

RG will be filming again. Last yeR this cruise made it to his video ttt.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

No sleep


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

ElProfeJose said:


>


Bump TTT


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

CRUISE TILL THE WHEELS FALL OFF 2015




OUR LOWRIDER BIKE BEACH CRUISE


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump up to the top


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)




----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Morning bump


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump


----------



## meno97 (Jan 31, 2013)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

meno97 said:


> :thumbsup:


Thanks for the bump. Can't wait


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Cruise till the wheels fall off.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

ON BEHALF OF THE LATINS FINEST FAMILY WE WOULD LIKE TO INVITE YOU ALL TO OUR CAR AND BEACH CRUISE IN SO CAL MORE INFO CALL OR TEXT EL PROFE 562-879-4376 


CRUISE TILL THE WHEELS FALL OFF 2015




OUR LOWRIDER BIKE BEACH CRUISE


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Last years cruise until the wheels fall off


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Last years pics.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump


ElProfeJose said:


> Great picture!!!


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## EastLosRider (Feb 21, 2014)

TTT


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump


----------



## supreme82 (Jun 25, 2008)

TTT


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Saturday morning bump


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump


ElProfeJose said:


> Last years pics.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Morning bump.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Monday morning bump. Only about a month left for the cruise. Come thru and have a great time cruising your lolos. $1 tacos at the fairmont park.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Spring time around the corner. TTT.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Hump day bump day.


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

bump:thumbsup:


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)




----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT. Let's make this thing pop


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Ever. Though there is construction we still got a detour. Ttt


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

bump


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump APRIL 12.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Morning bump. For those who know that there is construction in Corona we have a detour it is very short only four blocks around the construction zone.we will continue the same route after the construction hope to see a great turnout.


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC (Dec 18, 2008)

? TTT 


Ontario classics car club


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)




----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)




----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

ONTARIOCLASSICS CC said:


> ? TTT
> 
> 
> Ontario classics car club


Thank you guys for the bump and the support year after year. Ttt


----------



## 81Luxury (Sep 16, 2011)

Bump


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

81Luxury said:


> Bump


thanks bro for the bumppppp:thumbsup:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Three more weeks. TTT


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

ON BEHALF OF THE LATINS FINEST FAMILY WE WOULD LIKE TO INVITE YOU ALL TO OUR CAR AND BEACH CRUISE IN SO CAL MORE INFO CALL OR TEXT EL PROFE 562-879-4376 


CRUISE TILL THE WHEELS FALL OFF 2015




OUR LOWRIDER BIKE BEACH CRUISE


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Right around the corner. Ttt.


----------



## Buzzkill65 (Aug 12, 2012)

TTT! I'll be there.


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

Buzzkill65 said:


> TTT! I'll be there.


orale thanks you brother :thumbsup:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump. Who else gonna roll. Ttt.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Roll call lets go this. We been getting a real good responce on facebook and instA gram. Seems that lay it low isn't used too much.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump


----------



## visionquest23 (Jul 31, 2004)

Nice


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Car cruise right around the corner. TTT


----------



## lowlow83 (Jan 4, 2011)

*Bump what's up profe....*


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

lowlow83 said:


> *Bump what's up profe....*


What's up player. How are things. You ready to take that lolo out for a cruise? TTT.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Let's make this happen


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

ON BEHALF OF THE LATINS FINEST FAMILY WE WOULD LIKE TO INVITE YOU ALL TO OUR CAR AND BEACH CRUISE IN SO CAL MORE INFO CALL OR TEXT EL PROFE 562-879-4376 


CRUISE TILL THE WHEELS FALL OFF 2015
[/URL


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Ttt.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump. Next Sunday. Going down. 

ON BEHALF OF THE LATINS FINEST FAMILY WE WOULD LIKE TO INVITE YOU ALL TO OUR CAR AND BEACH CRUISE IN SO CAL MORE INFO CALL OR TEXT EL PROFE 562-879-4376 


CRUISE TILL THE WHEELS FALL OFF 2015
[/URL


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump. Ttt


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

Fuck yeah homie!


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

This Sunday. It's going down.


----------



## EastLosRider (Feb 21, 2014)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)




----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

*it's going down this sunday juice up those battery's see u all there *:thumbsup:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Sunday Sunday Sunday.


----------



## shorty920 (Apr 11, 2012)

TTT


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Tomorrow. Meeting at 1pm roll out at 2pm. Been getting a lot of people calling and texting. Ttt. Come thru. 

930 E 6th St
Corona, CA 92879 

Call or text me 562-879-4376 el profe (Jose)


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

shorty920 said:


> TTT


Thanks for the bump. Ttt.


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Morning bump


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

Going down! Ttt


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

On behalf of latins finest so cal i would like to thank everyone and all the clubs n solo riders that came out today to our cruise till the wheels fall off n made it a good turnout and to Richard Gonzalez for coming out n video taping the cruise n taking pics


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

Post some pics rg


----------



## BOWTIE RIDER (May 21, 2010)

baldylatino said:


> Post some pics rg


X 2


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Was off the hook.


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

Where da pics at bruh?


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

baldylatino said:


> Where da pics at bruh?


Been working. I promise to post quick.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Here we go.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

JUST WANT TO THANK EVERYONE WHO CAME OUT AND MADE THIS A GREAT TURN OUT. THERE WERE NO ISSUES AND FOR THOSE THAT I DIDNT THANK IN PERSON IT WASNT ON PURPOSE THANK YOU GUYS FOR BRINGING YOUR BEUTIFULL RIDES AND JOINING US ON A SUNDAY AFTERNOON CRUISE FROM THE ENTIRE LATINS FINEST FAMILY 




SHOUT OUT TO MY BOY'S RG and street entertainment for the coverage and all the pics


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

If you missed it you have till next year to get ready. Wait till you see the videos. Tipping 3 here we go.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Who's ready for this cruise again?


----------

